# Nub theory?! Convinced I was having a ...



## KL15

...boy!! Now I'm thinking girl as it seems to be lying so flat! Unless that's the leg I'm looking at hehe! Any guesses or experience with the nub theory being right or wrong? Scan was done today at 12w 4 days. Thanks lovely ladies! 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2j0i0s7.jpg


----------



## 3babesforme

that's def a girl


----------



## KL15

Ha you reckon? Am I even looking at the right thing? I thought it looked too big in proportion to the rest of the body to be the nub?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## KL15

Thanks ladies! No one had said boy so far!! Not one haha xx


----------



## KL15

Thanks ladies! No one had said boy so far!! Not one haha xx


----------



## madseasons

Looks like my :pink: scan with my Freya :) 

Congrats on baby!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would guess girl too :)


----------



## calliebaby

Mine looked like that too.....and definitely have a little man.


----------



## BabyForMe83

My little girl looked like that do I'm guessing girl too


----------



## kimmy04

Girl!


----------



## KL15

I'm 13.5 half weeks currently...the suspense is going to kill me over the next few weeks haha. I shall defs post a result back xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Girl x


----------



## Mrs.R

I think it's a boy :)


----------



## KL15

Mrs.R said:


> I think it's a boy :)

Haha why is that Mrs .R? Or just throwing me a little spanner in the works? ;)


----------



## KL15

Update!!! We are finding out tomorrow! Feel like we're going to get a big surprise and somehow it be a boy!! Final guesses if you like and I'll post back tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Isme

I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D


----------



## KL15

Isme said:


> I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D

Ha, why is that Isme? :)


----------



## Isme

KL15 said:


> Isme said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D
> 
> Ha, why is that Isme? :)Click to expand...

I'm thinking girl from the nub, but your last post made me think you might want a boy? LOL. 

I hope you see a cute healthy little baby in either case. :D


----------



## KL15

Isme said:


> KL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isme said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D
> 
> Ha, why is that Isme? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking girl from the nub, but your last post made me think you might want a boy? LOL.
> 
> I hope you see a cute healthy little baby in either case. :DClick to expand...

Hehe no I don't mind either way what it is, I more just meant after feeling so convinced it was a girl it would be a little bit funny if she was actually a he, given that I've had unanimous girl votes here hehe. Congrats on your little girl Isme!! Xx


----------



## Isme

KL15 said:


> Isme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isme said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D
> 
> Ha, why is that Isme? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking girl from the nub, but your last post made me think you might want a boy? LOL.
> 
> I hope you see a cute healthy little baby in either case. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe no I don't mind either way what it is, I more just meant after feeling so convinced it was a girl it would be a little bit funny if she was actually a he, given that I've had unanimous girl votes here hehe. Congrats on your little girl Isme!! XxClick to expand...


Ah, I gotcha! Well then it will be an exciting and happy surprise either way. Can't wait to hear what you're having! :hugs:

And thank you. I'm so excited! We're hoping to confirm that it is indeed a girl at our 20-week ultrasound... But regardless, I'm just so happy that there is a healthy little baby in there. The first bit of my pregnancy was so stressful, I'm totally enjoying the fact that I can breathe a little easier about things now. :D


----------



## KL15

Isme said:


> KL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isme said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking girl, but I hope you hear boy. :D
> 
> Ha, why is that Isme? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking girl from the nub, but your last post made me think you might want a boy? LOL.
> 
> I hope you see a cute healthy little baby in either case. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe no I don't mind either way what it is, I more just meant after feeling so convinced it was a girl it would be a little bit funny if she was actually a he, given that I've had unanimous girl votes here hehe. Congrats on your little girl Isme!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I gotcha! Well then it will be an exciting and happy surprise either way. Can't wait to hear what you're having! :hugs:
> 
> And thank you. I'm so excited! We're hoping to confirm that it is indeed a girl at our 20-week ultrasound... But regardless, I'm just so happy that there is a healthy little baby in there. The first bit of my pregnancy was so stressful, I'm totally enjoying the fact that I can breathe a little easier about things now. :DClick to expand...

Exactly, I'm excited either way! Scan is at 5pm tomorrow then taking DP out for dinner and giving him the envelope (he doesn't know we're doing this scan tomorrow, have arranged the whole thing as a surprise to make him feel super involved) ^_^

So pleased things are going well for you and you're able to relax a little more now. Keep us posted please!! :) xx


----------



## Isme

I hope you and your DP had a lovely time at your scan and dinner. I think it's really sweet that you want to make sure he feels involved. <3


----------



## KL15

Update!! It's a girl!!!!!!


----------



## Isme

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## KL15

Isme said:


> Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!!

Thanks honey! It was such a beautiful night!


----------



## Aelyana

Congrats!!!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!


----------

